# RAF Upper Heyford School Site, Oxfordshire - February 2013



## shatners (Feb 8, 2013)

So I was planning on taking some film shots when I landed here last week but secca seemed quite keen on relentlesly stalking me about so I went digital and did the film at Crich quarry where I had time to set up and faff.

This was a great womble around, really interesting site. Upper Heyford was US Air Force base for 40 years before closing in 1994. It housed the cold war strike bombers and the whole place is like a little America. US traffic lights, fire hydrants, barbers shops, church, baseball fields etc. Even the price on the petrol pumps is in dollars.. bizzare!

The site I explored is the Military Police barrack, hospital (well sealed with bricks sadly) the sports areas and elementry schools which consisted of about 50 buildings all interconnected with corridores... the pictures dont realy do the size of the place justice. 

Not much in the way of processing, I just turned the white balance temp down whilst shooting to give it an RAF blue tint lol. Sorry for the lack of arty farty composition but secca was really earning his money 

Anyway, on with the photos.....










































One of 20 or so classrooms




































Detention cells... eight in total


























School kitchens






Dining hall and bar


























Shops including Barbers, Pizza and burger bar and health insurance






Inside the burger bar






Site hospital.. all windows are bricked up :-(


----------



## skankypants (Feb 8, 2013)

This is another belter Shatners!!!seems like you covered a fair bit,what with having secca on your tail...quality shots...


----------



## mookster (Feb 9, 2013)

Not seen any from my local for a while, nice to see someone else's take on it...interesting about the keen secca, I know they keep an eye on the barrack side of it as well as doing dog training there but the whole school area has always been easy as.

The hospital has been bricked up for ages, it was last open in October 2009! I think I was the last one to see inside before they welded the gate inside the front entrance shut.

If you're ever in the area again, you can phone up the company who owns the site (Heyford Park) and get a guided tour of the airfield side, it's well worth it as you see loads of stuff that's not otherwise accessible...


----------



## UEP-Wales (Feb 9, 2013)

Another awesome report! Cheers for posting them up as always


----------



## flyboys90 (Feb 9, 2013)

Great report,thanks for sharing.


----------



## shatners (Feb 9, 2013)

Thanks all.. cheers Mookster, will give them a call next time Im down that way, be nice to have a look in the comms room


----------



## krela (Feb 9, 2013)

I do love the USAF sites, they're just so odd with everything being american instead of english.


----------



## shatners (Feb 10, 2013)

krela said:


> I do love the USAF sites, they're just so odd with everything being american instead of english.



Definately, its the first one I have done and it takes some getting your head around lol... the pizza menu, fuel pumps and babers shops all had prices in dollars and cents so I guess they used their own currency on site which is just odd lol!


----------



## mookster (Feb 10, 2013)

It's worth noting that the film 'World War Z' due out later this year has a whole sequence of scenes filmed in Upper Heyford


----------

